# Honey Bee Report - 8/7/06



## keltik (Aug 8, 2005)

Fished on the Honey Bee yesterday with Atlantic King. Weather was nice, waves were calm. We started fishing around 9am and finished at early at 1pm because almost everyone had their coolers full on Blue Fish!

Fishing started out fast and the first catch of the day was a Rock which was 17.5” so it was release but that was a good start to my first cast. After that we trolled thru schools of Bluefish and all the lines on the boat went crazy...Atlantic King went 5 for 5 at one point! I caught about 10 Blue fish in a period of 30 minutes (no counting the ones that got unhooked or where small) as well as everyone on the boat…..needless to say we had a great day of fishing. 

We were using what looked like a fake eel lure (don’t know what they call that). The biggest Blue Fish on the boat was measured at 23” and the biggest Rock caught was 18.5”. We fished around the artificial Ship (the one that looks like its floating).

I went home with 15 good sized Bluefish.


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

Good stuff dude.......those blues sure can be fun, but can be really rough on line/lures


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

keltik said:


> Fished on the Honey Bee yesterday with Atlantic King. Weather was nice, waves were calm. We started fishing around 9am and finished at early at 1pm because almost everyone had their coolers full on Blue Fish!
> 
> Fishing started out fast and the first catch of the day was a Rock which was 17.5” so it was release but that was a good start to my first cast. After that we trolled thru schools of Bluefish and all the lines on the boat went crazy...Atlantic King went 5 for 5 at one point! I caught about 10 Blue fish in a period of 30 minutes (no counting the ones that got unhooked or where small) as well as everyone on the boat…..needless to say we had a great day of fishing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

target ship


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Roger that. 

And for clarification, the 5 for 5 was on an 8-lb spinning rod with a Kastmaster.


----------



## Armyguy (Oct 10, 2005)

Is there a website for this boat? is this charter or headboat? and is this at solomon's? Thanks


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

There's no website. It's a pair of headboats that the captain runs out of his property on the bay: the Olympus and the Honey Bee. It is located in Ridge, Maryland. I don't have the number, but if you call the "Rod and Reel" store (301) 872-5878, they have info.


----------



## finfinder (Sep 17, 2004)

I've fished on the Honey Bee for many years and this time of year its an absolute blast. Good folks and good times. I may go down and play with a few blues next week myself.

I remember about fifteen years ago when the bay was full of fat blues this time of year. We would catch monster blues by the dozen while chumming. It got to the point where I actually developed a liking for the taste of blues.


----------

